# convenience store



## danalto

*convenience store*
Negozio di generi alimentari


----------



## winnie

penso sia qualcosa di più complesso e non facilmente riscontrabile nella nostra realtà. dovrebbero assomigliare a quelle botteghe che vendono di tutto un po' collegate ai distributori di benzina


----------



## nowall

It's a place where you can find convenience food, 
this kind of food is almost ready to eat when it is bought and can be prepared quickly and easily.


----------



## You little ripper!

A convenience store is a shop that sells all sorts of things like food and general items.   They are usually open for long hours.  I think 'negozio di genere alimentari' is the closest you would get in Italy.


----------



## danalto

nowall said:
			
		

> It's a place where you can find convenience food,
> this kind of food is almost ready to eat when it is bought and can be prepared quickly and easily.


 In italiano?????

Ok, thank you Charles.


----------



## nowall

Scusa Danalto, 
;-)

Direi è il posto ove puoi trovare 'cibo pronto da mangiare' (quasi o completamente pronto). Concordo con Charles sull'equivalente italiano... altre suggestioni: (auto)grill, rosticceria.


----------



## carrickp

It's the equivalent of those little shops all over Italy where you run in for cigarettes, a newspaper, a telephone card etc.


----------



## nowall

mmm.. carrickp, we call them 'tabaccaio' and normally you cant buy there instant food or something like that.

probably, 'alimentari' is still the closest one.


----------



## ElaineG

"alimentari" è meglio di tabaccaio, ma veramente un "convenience store" è alimentari + edicola + tabaccaio + farmacia ("over the counter" only)....


----------



## radiation woman

nowall said:
			
		

> mmm.. carrickp, we call them 'tabaccaio' and normally you cant buy there instant food or something like that.
> 
> probably, 'alimentari' is still the closest one.


 
Sorry Nowall but I don't agree that the "convenience" bit of the name refers to the type of food you find in the shop.  It's referring to the fact that the shop is in a convenient location, and is open at convenient times (although having said that I suppose these types of shops do often sell convenience food, which is the type of food you are referring to, and which is quick to prepare, but not v. healthy).


----------



## danalto

Don't laugh, but in Italy we call those stores...Drugstore!


----------



## uinni

nowall said:
			
		

> altre *suggestioni*: (auto)grill, rosticceria.


 
Suggestioni?!?  

Uinni


----------



## uinni

danalto said:
			
		

> Don't laugh, but in Italy we call those stores...Drugstore!


 
Comunque in Italia non abbiamo un nome per tali negozi ché finora era loro vietato vendere merci promiscue.
Non essendo più così, ce ne sono già diversi in giro ed, in effetti, sono simili a quelli che affiancano gli autogrill.

Perché non metti "negozio" tout-court?

Uinni


----------



## danalto

Ho scelto *negozio di alimentari.*
(lunghezze...)


----------



## carrickp

danalto said:
			
		

> Ho scelto *negozio di alimentari.*
> (lunghezze...)


Okay, but that would be a mistake if translated back to English. It would make people think of something closer to "salumeria."



> mmm.. carrickp, we call them 'tabaccaio' ...


This is the correct cultural translation.


----------



## Marcone

The National Association of Convenience Stores offers this definition:
"...a retail business with a primary emphasis placed on providing the public with a convenient location to quickly purchase from a wide array of consumable products (predominantly food or food and gasoline) and services. Convenience stores have the following characteristics:
Building size may vary significantly; typically the size will be less than 5,000 square feet.

Off-street parking and/or convenient pedestrian access

Extended hours of operation with many open 24 hours a day, seven days a week.

Product mix includes grocery-type items and also includes items from the following groups: beverages, snacks (including confectionery) and tobacco"


----------



## morgana

Pensate che "emporio" possa andare bene?


----------



## Einstein

Negozio d'angolo?


----------



## francescaf

Noi in Veneto diciamo casolino. Ho paura che sia troppo regionale, però. Forse emporio è giusto, anche se è un po' caduto in disuso. (?)


----------



## morgana

Anch'io sono veneta e qui si usa ancora emporio, ma per i negozi che vendono solo casalinghi.. e quindi ho dei dubbi. negozio d'angolo non è troppo "inglese"?


----------



## Einstein

Effettivamente è la traduzione di "corner shop"! In Italia si sente dire "negozio sotto casa", che è lo stesso concetto. Mi chiedo qui se è importante sapere esattamente cosa vende o se è sufficiente far capire che non è un supermercato o un centro commerciale.


----------



## khorne

Nel convenience store c'e' un po' di tutto. Assomiglia alle salumerie italiane, solo che i prodotti da mangiare vanno piu' sul gia' pronto. Sono di solito aperti per lungo tempo (anche 24 h). La cosa piu' vicina forse e' il minimarket. Traducilo minimarket o lascialo convenience store.


----------



## Necsus

Good night, WRF!
Sempre alle prese con il film 'Small Apartments' e con il linguaggio di Tommy il tossico. Alla cassa del negozio in cui lavora part-time, ill nostro amico sta parlando con Simone, che pensa di andare a Las Vegas ed essere assunta in un dance-club, le dice che in realtà si chiamano strip-club, e che se la assumono non sarà certo per ballare soltanto. Queste le battute che seguono:

SIMONE - At least I have a plan. What is your big goal? All I see is a stoner who works in a convenience store.
Almeno io ho un progetto. Qual è il tuo grande obiettivo? Io vedo solo un tossico che lavora in un [...].
TOMMY - In a convenience-based society. I am at the center of the action. I have goals and I accomplish something everyday. What are you going to do? Twirl your titties for some Asian businessman?
In una società basata sulla [...], io sono al centro dell'azione. Ho degli obiettivi e ogni giorno ne arggiungo qualcuno/ottengo qualcosa. Tu che cosa farai? Farai roteare le tette per qualche uomo d'affari asiatico?

Ho visto che il _convenience store_ è più o meno il nostro discount, o un minimarket, come detto nel WRD, ma quale può essere in italiano la caratteristica che condivide con la società? Sì, da noi c'è una nota catena di negozi con _convenienza _nel nome, ma... _che ci azzecca?_, come direbbe il buon ex PM.

Grazie!


----------



## rhythmbot

Necsus said:


> Good night, WRF! _("good night" é solamente detto come un addio, invece si direbbe "good evening")_



"A convenience-based society" é un commento nel fatto che la vita quotidiana, specialmente con il avanzamento della tecnologia, sta diventando sempre più _conveniente_.  Così, un "convenience store" rappresenta un esempio buonissimo... É un posto dove si può compare quasi-tutto.

Non so se ti aiuiti...


----------



## BristolGirl

Perhaps you could say this:
SIMONE -Almeno io ho un progetto. Qual è il tuo grande obiettivo. Io vedo solo un tossico che lavora in un supermercato.
TOMMY - In una società basata sul 'super' mercato, io sono al centro dell'azione. Ho degli obiettivi e ogni giorno ne arggiungo qualcuno/ottengo qualcosa. Tu che cosa farai? Farai roteare le tette per qualche uomo d'affari asiatico?
Would it work ?


----------



## CPA

Non ho soluzioni ma solo elucubrazioni. Ricordo una specie di minimarket a Notting Hill, nel lontano 1970, gestito da Indiani, aperto praticamente 7/24, molto tempo prima che il "Sunday trading" fosse consentito, dove ci potevi trovare di tutto, non a prezzi particolarmente stracciati, ma così comodo. 

Rhythmbot, "convenient" is a false friend. In Italian "conveniente" means economical/cheap.


----------



## rhythmbot

Haha, grazie CPA.  Quelle cose stano sempre ingannandomi

The point is, a convenience-store gets its name because a lot of commonly needed things are available in one place... Thus, it's a convenient place to shop.  Since society seems to love convenience in the sense of things being easily accomplished (as Tommy suggests), he claims to work in a place that may well be a paradigm of "convenience."


----------



## CPA

Yes, but the trouble is the term "negozio comodo" doesn't exist in Italian, so how does one render the play on words?


----------



## Necsus

rhythmbot said:


> _("good night" é solamente detto come un addio, invece si direbbe "good evening")_


In fact I was going to sleep...! 
Yes, the problem is the meaning of term _convenience/convenient _in Italian. But is a _convenience store_ also a cheap/saving place?


----------



## You little ripper!

Necsus said:


> But is a _convenience store_ also a cheap/saving place?



Convenience store - Wikipedia

_Convenience stores usually charge higher prices than ordinary grocery stores or supermarkets, which they make up for with convenience by serving more locations and having shorter cashier lines._


----------



## Lorena1970

Secondo me non ci sono molte alternative a "_minimarket_". Anche tutti quei negozietti gestiti generalmente da asiatici che hanno aperto di recente, spuntando come funghi, e che vendono un po' di tutto fino a tarda ora, si chiamano "minimarket" e in effetti sono più cari dei normali minisupermarket di catene più ufficiali.


----------



## Matrap

"Negozio di beni di consumo" per poter poi dire "società basata sul consum-o/-ismo"???


----------



## Lorena1970

Matrap said:


> "Negozio di beni di consumo" per poter poi dire "società basata sul consum-o/-ismo"???


Però si falsa il significato..."convenience" vuol dire "comodità"


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Lo 

Sì, lo so. Il significato non è quello, però se non è strettamente necessario essere letterali ai fini della comprensione della scena ma è più importante trovare un termine che possa andare bene per entrambe le battute magari ci si può allontanare un po' dall'originale; e poi in fondo un minimarket è il regno dei beni di consumo (cibi, bevande, prodotti per la pulizia personale e non in primis).


----------



## ALEX1981X

In una società dove puoi trovare di tutto ??  (in senso figurato ovviamente))

Una cazzata secondo voi ragazzi ??


----------

